# Surf Combo????



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Want to get my dad a surf combo for father's day this year. I would like for it to be a nice one but I have never fished off the beach. 

Suggestions on rod/reel? 

Would mainly be used for Pompano and Reds off the beach.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

get him a at least a 12 ft. rod. Ugly stick...will last forever. I'd matched that with a shimano bait runner 4500 or the new penn spinfisher V 5500. spool the reel with 12lb mono also get him a bunch of 3oz sinkers...15lb fluoro ...no swivels is best , but you can get m the smallest ones (black) and hell be a happy camper. a sand flea rake would be awesome too.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Fishermon said:


> get him a at least a 12 ft. rod. Ugly stick...will last forever. I'd matched that with a shimano bait runner 4500 or the new penn spinfisher V 5500. spool the reel with 12lb mono also get him a bunch of 3oz sinkers...15lb fluoro ...no swivels is best , but you can get m the smallest ones (black) and hell be a happy camper. a sand flea rake would be awesome too.


What he said. I've got the spinfisher V on some daiwa surf rod. It's been through the sand and salt with no problems after a good rinse. The thing is bullet proof.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I got a Penn Battle 6000 with an Ocean master 9 ft rod. Wished I had gotten the 10 ft but it works great.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

If he's just getting into it, you can get him something like the Penn Fierce combo for about $80.

A few years ago I bought a boat and gave up surf fishing. This spring I got nostalgic and wanted to relax on the sand and not deal with the boat... I didn't have any of my surf gear anymore, so I broke out my freshwater catfishing gear... Penn Fierce 4000 on a Star Rods. Worked great. I saw some Penn Fierce Combos the other day in Bass Pro for about the price of the reel itself.

If he is serious about it, I would look at the above suggestions. They are right on. Cept I'd go with a Shimano surf rod... But that's just me. ;-)


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I will look into the spin fisher V.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I have a good set up for sale if interested.diawa rell on a 9 ft rod.will text pics.very good cond.75.00


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Don't forget 2/0 or
1/0 eagleclaw lazer sharp hooks and a sand spike...


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

The new Penn Prevail Surf Rods are smaller diameter, strong and light. That and a 4500 SSV loaded with 20# braid and he's set for life. About $250 with the line.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a Penn Sargus 6000 on a 10 foot prevail surf rod and absolutely love it.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a penn battle on a Daiwa surf rod, but I want to get something lighter


----------

